# To Flip or Not...Ribs



## cleglue (Jul 16, 2007)

When I smoke ribs I slather (with mustard or worcestershire sauce) and sprinkle rub on them.  I leave them bone side down (towards the coals) the entire time.  I have read where some of you flip the ribs during the smoking process...Does this help and how?

Thanks.

I realize if you use a rib holder that this question isn't a concern.


----------



## gordon1 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm no expert.  sometimes I do sometimes I don't.  when I do I only do towards the very end of the cook to "sticky" them up a bit.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 16, 2007)

I flip sometimes. 

I also take a close look at how the bones are doing when I do though. 

It all depends.


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 16, 2007)

The only time i'll flip em is if i foil with a little liquid, otherwise flipping just messes up your bark


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2007)

Au contraire her mon chere' you have stumbled over a highly valuable nugget on truth here. Concave side always up whilst they cooking. One flip allowed on the glaze cycle.  Let me guess. You from Texas right?

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2007)

amdphreak said:
			
		

> Hah, no I am not from Texas.... I would guess someone from there would know the answer?
> 
> 
> I'm from where everyones GOOD spuds come from.... :P



You are from Prince Edward Island????


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 17, 2007)

amdphreak is from a super market. Never met someone that lived in a super market. LOL


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 17, 2007)

*Ribs*

Bone side down, I don't flip.  I really do not think the meat can tell if it has been flipped or not.  So, why do it.
That's just me and I don't know Jack Didley about anything.
https://secure.ramnetwork.com/kickassbbq/bendtest.JPG

Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

The "Bend Test" is a great way to know they are done.
http://mikehedrick.com/pitpiratebbq.jpg

I don't flip and leave them bone side down and have removed the membrane too.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 17, 2007)

We aint got caves in Lousiana, No con-caves either. 8)  I done em both ways I don't see no differnce.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've tried flipping twice now. Once with BBs and once with spares.
I haven't tried them bone side up through the whole cook. A few hrs. for the rub/bark to set then flipped. One thing I noticed is they get done alot quicker. I don't think I would do this at a comp. (Sorry Uncle BigWheel  )


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 17, 2007)

no flippy flippy.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jul 17, 2007)

I always flip when it gets closer to finishing, sauce them, then flip then sauce and flip to keep them moist and evenly cooked.  I do not think it matters, but this is how I do it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok I know the answer to that one.  You from Utah.  Best plate of store bought soft fried tates I ever got come from Utah. They weighed about 5 lbs and cost a quarter. This back in the good old days of course. Sure they has went up since then.  Prob .50 cents nowadays. 

bigwheel




			
				amdphreak said:
			
		

> Hah, no I am not from Texas.... I would guess someone from there would know the answer?
> 
> 
> I'm from where everyones GOOD spuds come from.... :P


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 19, 2007)

I very rarely filp my ribs. Ill flip when I put the glaze on my ribs and that is about it. I also keep them bone side down for the whole cook. 

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't sauce but I have been sauced.  I don't flip either.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2007)

Great point Sausageman...that door fanning makes the meat tough.  Had an old Moss Back comp bbq cook reveal that tidbit many moons ago.  I take it as fact.  Thanks for sharing and reminding some of us. 

bigwheel


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

If yer look'n...you ain't cook'n

Set it and forget it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh and mine have long rods that slide in and hold the doors and fire box shut and locked unless it's me.


No peeky!
 :twisted:


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2007)

Whut if some fun loving drunk walks by and kicks your intakes shut? Need to get some security on that angle too.  I can see somebody is going to need to hire a bbq security consultant around these parts.   

bigwheel


----------



## TheCook (Jul 19, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> The "Bend Test" is a great way to know they are done.
> http://mikehedrick.com/pitpiratebbq.jpg
> 
> I don't flip and leave them bone side down and have removed the membrane too.



Can you elaborate on the bend test or any other test for doneness.  This sounds like something that I could of used a couple days ago when I made some not so great ribs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2007)

Ed explains it here.

Scroll down to the bottom

http://www.kickassbbq.com/ribs.html


----------

